# The Baptism of Noah, and the Baptism of Ancient Israel



## jw (Apr 17, 2022)

Two very excellent sermons from today's service, delivered along with the administration of the sacrament of Baptism on a new covenant princess addition to our congregation. I hope you will find them very helpful when conisdering 1 Cor. 10.1-22 and 1 Peter 3.18-21, and the overall meaning of _Baptism_ as defined in the Scriptures:









The Baptism of Noah, and Ancient Israel


Rev. Todd Ruddell | Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian




www.sermonaudio.com












The Baptism of Noah, and Ancient Israel (Cont'd)


Rev. Todd Ruddell | Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian




www.sermonaudio.com

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jw (Apr 18, 2022)

Shameless bump.


----------

